# Looking for a new bean recommendation



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi all

Getting a little bored of the Yellow Bourbon from Hasbean - so looking for a recommendation either a blend or SO with chocolate, caramel and of course sweet notes, predominantly drinking as flat whites/lattes so needs to cut through milk too!

Thanks!

AQ


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Extract original

Union bright note

Small batch - throwback


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Try bean shot, the brue


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe Costa Rica Finca De Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Try Coffee Compass Java Jampit Hit or Monsoon Malabar Hit.

Both have the flavours you are seeking in plenty


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

amalgam786 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Getting a little bored of the Yellow Bourbon from Hasbean - so looking for a recommendation either a blend or SO with chocolate, caramel and of course sweet notes, predominantly drinking as flat whites/lattes so needs to cut through milk too!
> 
> ...


Pm me your details, ill send you something to try.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks froggy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ha good try....


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Try Coffee Compass Java Jampit Hit or Monsoon Malabar Hit.
> 
> Both have the flavours you are seeking in plenty


How diffrent is the java jampit hit compared to the regular java jampit? Not sure if i'm ready for a mahogany roast

also is static a major issue with the monsooned malabar?

regards


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Union Revelation for a darker Italian style blend but with lots of sophistication. Rave Signature or Nuts and Plums for a slightly lighter or lighter and nuttier caramel taste.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You don't have to take it as a mahogany roast. CC offers it in various shades.

You have a Rocket which is fine for either of these suggestions. Your Mazzer Mini will always be a bit prone to static but MM should not create a worse problem.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Foundry's El Salvador is sensational in milk, dark chocolate milkshake, fantastic.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You have in your sig limini kata, i think, and may be wrong but that blend could have MM in it?

yup i was wrong, the limini blend looks to have MM in it.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

ronsil said:


> You don't have to take it as a mahogany roast. CC offers it in various shades.
> 
> You have a Rocket which is fine for either of these suggestions. Your Mazzer Mini will always be a bit prone to static but MM should not create a worse problem.


which one should i go for - looking for sweet/chocolatey notes between the monsoon and jampit?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

http://mancoco.co.uk/epages/950003025.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/950003025/Products/0010/SubProducts/0010-0001

Ticks all your boxes and I can't over-emphasise how good these beans are. I'm genuinely addicted to them!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Suggest start with the Jampit but do try the MM


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

amalgam786 said:


> which one should i go for - looking for sweet/chocolatey notes between the monsoon and jampit?


Have tried Coffee Compass Java Jampit Estate which I quite liked but not MM. Rave Mocha Java is another option you might wish to consider.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rave Monsooned Malabar is probably the easiest coffee to pull.

Out of 500g probably had 3 shots that didn't work for me.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

A bit of a static monster but MM is lush in a Flat white if you get the milk steamed right


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

MM are indeed a nightmare to grind.

They take a very long time to age too - I'm not even sure they do age to be honest.

The crema they produce is wholly unique too.

Despite all of their quirks, can't beat the coffee.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Rave Monsooned Malabar is probably the easiest coffee to pull.
> 
> Out of 500g probably had 3 shots that didn't work for me.


Not tried Rave's but Mancoco's are the same. It seems impossible to pull a bad shot no matter what I do. They seem immune to temperature, grind, tamp problems. Just awesome crematastic shots every time.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Not tried Rave's but Mancoco's are the same. It seems impossible to pull a bad shot no matter what I do. They seem immune to temperature, grind, tamp problems. Just awesome crematastic shots every time.


Mancoco probably roast them a little darker.

Are you from Manchester?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Mancoco probably roast them a little darker.
> 
> Are you from Manchester?


Well I live in Warrington but I've worked in Manchester for the last 16yrs or so. Originally from Lancaster. I pop into Mancoco every 10 days or so to replenish!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Well I live in Warrington but I've worked in Manchester for the last 16yrs or so. Originally from Lancaster. I pop into Mancoco every 10 days or so to replenish!


Ah, Warrington. Not quite as good as Winsford I'm afraid.


----------

